
High-Performing Team's Checklist - userium
https://teamsuccess.io/checklist
======
siderly
How do you always “assume the best intentions”? In some teams I find it quite
hard to do so.

~~~
userium
I know it's sometimes hard. I try to encourage my teams to give people the
benefit of the doubt, rather than assuming something negative. It's a good way
to combat defensiveness and important to building trust. In the end, it's a
conscious choice to assume the best intent.

